# '05 Pathfinder Transmission Fluid



## texasaggie (Nov 13, 2005)

I know this has been discussed before, but I am looking for some fresh opinions.

I have a '05 Pathy with 46K miles and need to either drain and fill or flush and fill the tranny. 

According the tranny service manual and the local dealer, there is not any filter to be changed. the fluid can be drained and refilled or completely flushed and refilled. Prices range from $130 for the former to $300 for the later.

If I choose to do it myself, I can either buy the Nissan Matic J fluid at $12.95/qt or use something else. I have searched for alternates like Valvoline MAXLIFE or I just ran across another one in AutoZone.

Castrol makes an import version that meets many import requirements and goes beyond the standard Dex III.

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...G/local_assets/downloads/p,q/pds_ImportMV.pdf

Has anyone used this? I can get this for $4/qt versus $13 from Nissan.

Opinions needed.


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

I personally would not to anything to jeopardize my 60,000 mile powertrain warranty, so if you did it yourself I would use only Nissan Matic J and document it. Even if the other fluid is better, Nissan won't want to hear it if you file a warranty claim. Do you tow or drive harsh conditions, is that why you're looking to change your ATF at 46k?


----------

